# Anybody knows of a faith healer in Abbeyfield in Limerick, her first name is Janice?



## dodo (23 Mar 2007)

Just wondering if anybody knows of a faith healer in Abbeyfield in Limerick, her first name is Janis dont know the surname,


----------



## Irish Fire (24 Mar 2007)

*Re: Anybody knows of a faith healer in Abbeyfield in Limerick, her first name is Janis?*

They did a program abut her on "would you believe" on RTE if you contact them I'm sure they will help.


----------



## tallpaul (24 Mar 2007)

*Re: Anybody knows of a faith healer in Abbeyfield in Limerick, her first name is Janis?*

Have a look [broken link removed]. Seems to be the woman you are wondering about.


----------



## Irish Fire (24 Mar 2007)

*Re: Anybody knows of a faith healer in Abbeyfield in Limerick, her first name is Janis?*



tallpaul said:


> Have a look [broken link removed]. Seems to be the woman you are wondering about.


 
Yep that's her


----------



## dodo (24 Mar 2007)

*Re: Anybody knows of a faith healer in Abbeyfield in Limerick, her first name is Jani*

Thanks


----------

